# Zinger vs. Gunners Up?



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I am thinking about adding another remote tosser to the fleet. I was going to get another Zinger since I like them the best of the ones I have. However, lots of folks here seem to sing the praises of Gunners Up?

Anyone have any experience with both that they can share?


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

I have used both and for what is is worth, I will stick with the Zinger Winger. They seem more reliable. Not saying I've never had problems, just less with Zinger. You can't beat the original.
________
VAPORITE SOLO VAPORIZER


----------



## TestDawg (Nov 27, 2007)

I have both.. The GU has a better pouch hook but the ZW is all welded, no bolts to come loose. I don't think you would go wrong with either.

Personally I'd get a ZW though


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I like the hook mechanism in the GU, but for overall performance the ZW. There is a price difference, however. ZW customer service is great. I hear the GU is too.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

I have 3 Zingers, and my training buddy has got 2 GUs, when we train together, we use the Zinger for the bigger throw. I like my Zingers better.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

In a little bit there will be a slew of people who will post up about the dependability and workmanship of the Gunners Up Launchers. It is a lot like Ford’s and Chevy’s, I think people who buy either unit are generally very satisfied with their purchase. For what it is worth here is my opinion…..They are both good products. I think both companies have been good for the retriever training community and like it or not I think both companies have brought out the best in each other. I’m incredibly biased so you can guess which one I like. 

I will say this about our launchers and our company. Every year we sponsor and work with the HRC Fall & Spring Grand. This sponsorship entails us providing the launchers for the Grand and being on site to provide maintenance for the units in case something goes wrong. Over the 4-day period of time literally thousands of marks will be thrown through these units. It is kind of like the Formula One race cars and their sponsors, we push the units to their max over the 5 day period and then we learn from this experience, make adjustments, and continue to improve and get better. It’s been a great relationship for us and has truly made us what we are today.

To show my confidence in our launcher and to take the risk out of your decision, I will pick up the freight for you if you order a Gunners Up Launcher between now and Jan 1st. Try it for 30 days (Keep the box) and if you don’t like it, I will pay to have it shipped back and will reimburse you your money no questions asked. If you would like to take advantage of this offer on Monday just call 888-530-4441 ask for Jill and tell her you want to take advantage of the offer you saw on RTF. 

What ever your decision or launcher you use, I wish you and the RTF family the best of luck in your training, tests and trials. I hope you have a wonderfual Holiday Season and a Prosperous New Year!

Sincerely,


Richard Davis
Gunners Up


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

I dont have the experience with the ZW, but Ive used the GU quite a bit. Ive only ever had one small problem and the customer service from GU was great.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

TestDawg said:


> I have both.. The GU has a better pouch hook but the ZW is all welded, no bolts to come loose. I don't think you would go wrong with either.
> 
> Personally I'd get a ZW though


The GU’s have not been bolted for a couple of years now, all wielded and sturdy as a rock. I have had and used both ZW and GU but have gone exclusively to GU. You will not find a better bang for your buck anywhere. I have thrown countless marks through my GU’s and never had a failure. The only repairs I have ever made has been to replace rubbers which is normal, a couple of servos which is also something that will always happen with anything that uses them, and I have cut off a few wiring harnesses by my own carelessness when loading them in the truck. Rich is right there involved in every aspect of GU along with his father and you will not find a company that has better customer service and stands behind their product like they do. Any time you ever should need to call you will get Jill and she will see to it that you are taken care of and in a hurry. I will say that set side by side they is virtually no difference between the zinger and the GU, both are very nice products and neither one of them will have many if any problems. That said the fact that GU has the best customer service, a slightly lower price, and is based in Oklahoma rather than Canada puts them over the top for me. Anyone can make a good product, but it is how people stand behind a product if you ever need them or have a problem that separates a good company form a great company. GU is a great company


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I've got 5 GUs and put them through there paces almost every day. Have been for a number of years. With anything used that much, there are bound to be things that happen, but I've been please and their service is great. Thanks, Richard (and Jerry).


----------



## porchpup (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a number of both and I'm very hard on my equipment. The GU's are by far a more superior product. Take David up on his offer and you should be very happy.


While I'm unable to sleep and putting my cent an a half in, the Avery ATB's are a far more superior product to the Dokens; which don't hold up and tend to smell kind of like cat piss over time. In Dokens defense the Armadillo/Doken 2" bumpers are great for young pups and in that application should get kudos.


----------



## jburn34 (May 12, 2006)

I have a GU and it works great. One of my more dependable pieces of equipment, along with my tt collar. Customer service was excellent even when the problem was my fault.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a gunners up SOG model for about 3 years now. The few problems were solved promptly by GU by Richard & Jerry over the phone. In a couple of cases they mailed me parts at no charge.

I would buy from them again.


----------



## mildot1 (Feb 12, 2006)

I have used both and they are quality unit's.

I see no difference in the throws, Workmanship is top grade on both and from what I know or have heard the service is excellant with either company.

I see nothing on the Zinger that warrants the extra cost over the GU, so I went for the best bang for the buck.

3 Zinger or 4 GU for the same money, you figure it out


----------



## gjmcginn (Jan 15, 2009)

The products are now nearly identical except for the release. The Gunners up release is significantly better IMO. I own three Zingers and they're good, but still too many trips out into the field for a stuck winger (very frustrating). Zinger was great on customer service - even sent me replacement releases. However I still had issues and ended up buffing the points of contact for the triggers on a polishing wheel to try to reduce friction. My wingers are now 6 years old so there may be some improvement with the strength of the solenoid.?.? Someone told me there were other solonoids available that could be swapped for the old originals and were a big improvement. Anyone know about that? The gunners up used a servo (stronger) plus the release has a bit more mechanical advantage.

I will say however that my Tritronics receivers share a lot of the blame. Many times I've walked out and the transmitter released just fine once I was closer. The Tritronics are very, very weak. Plus I've run through a string of them since they die if they get wet ... I have three dead as we speak.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Gregg, I believe the ZW site (FAQ) states that the servo might not be the best option if you live in wet climate (that might be you). I saw a servo on a mini ZW last week and they look and work fine. Maybe it's just the sound you get of the servo locking.


----------

